# My starting Point.



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

This is me after 2 weeks of working out on a proper routine, so bascially my starting point, I'm giong to keep adding photos, just see how i progress, if this good idea? And what are teh good angels to take photo's from to see best results?

ps I need a hair cut!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

You basicly take two diffrent types of picture, one is for compairson and refrence they are full body shots front back in the same poses.

Theres a few videos on youtube on how to do the manditory poses, I still cant do them lol. It takes ages to get them right. but anyway give it your best shot.

Now these generaly you keep in your log for your own refrence like maby your post some of the good ones on websites ect - but generaly there for you.

The second type is more art poses, you use these for stuff like websites ect these are designed to show you at your best, so you dont have to do manditory poses, you can do the ones that make you look the best, my fave is that weird variation of a most muscular that i do in my avitar.

My advice is to take a look at the various bodybuilding magazines/sites and find poses that you like the look of and try and copy them. make a scrapbook of the various poses you like (make sure you have a discalmer at the front of the scrap book with somthing like "mom - dad, whoever finds this im not a **** - its bodybuilding research..")

Theres a book on clasical posesing on the sandowplus.co.uk site but thats more art photography but still its intresting to see what you need to do to make a good photograph.

Lighting in both cases makes or breaks a picture, also things to think about is thinks like tan, oil ect. it makes a big diffrence.

Also another factor is weather your pumped or pre training. When you see guys that always have there photos in a gym toilet, changeing room then you know that there always takeing there refrence photos in the maximum pumped up state - thats the very best that these guys will look. When you see a dude with no sweat, in a location outside the gym odds are its unpumped this is much harder to look good. because theres not so much blood in the muscles. But its easyer to tell the true condition on someone this way.

One of the very oldest tricks is to take a unpumped picture at a bad angle then 6 weeks later take a pic with good lighting, pumped to the max with good poseing. (gaspari's old adds were always like that.)

anyway as to your photo your a lean streak of piss! no need to lose any weight just do the "see food" diet for a few years. Stick to a good program and your soon add some weight.

Be carefull of guys asking for your pics as well mate, your a young fella and unfortunatly forums are subject to freaks. Contact a admin/mod if somthing dosent sound right.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Howard said:


> This is me after 2 weeks of working out on a proper routine, so bascially my starting point, I'm giong to keep adding photos, just see how i progress, if this good idea? And what are teh good angels to take photo's from to see best results?
> 
> ps I need a hair cut!


Yes you do shaggy get the clippers out!Is taking photos of yourself a good idea?Its a great idea.One a month.In good light,front and back.Its the best moral boost ever when in 12 months time you compare pic 1 and pic 12.You starting shape is good,its all there.Now build on it.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Cheers wogihao for thats very imformative, i wont give pics out! their for my benefit for motivation like Gazz said, just easy place to keep track of the dates and stuff... but thanks for point it out. And thanks gazz, i'll add pic every month! Defenlty do need hair cut ..having one tuesday

I'll use my dad work camera next time, as that much better quality than my phone!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Update i took the other day, so about 2 months training


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

You've grown traps and delts are forming well...:clap2: My hat is off!!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Gazz said:


> You've grown traps and delts are forming well...:clap2: My hat is off!!


I'm glad , it hard to see youself  , i'll take some front pics soon as well! I noticed a differnce in rugby training so that main thing for me!

Cheers for support

Howard


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

well done mate can see a improvement


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

SX Dave said:


> well done mate can see a improvement


Cheers , Like Gazz said be good to look back in year or 2 and see where i was before!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

yes mate keep the pics and then put them side my side, hopefully you will see a major improvement over time, make a note of the dates too.

Iv done something simular and its good, iv done after bulking/before cutting and will be checking progress again soon.

keep us posted fella


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

SX Dave said:


> yes mate keep the pics and then put them side my side, hopefully you will see a major improvement over time, make a note of the dates too.
> 
> Iv done something simular and its good, iv done after bulking/before cutting and will be checking progress again soon.
> 
> keep us posted fella


Yeahh hopefully i will!

I will do mate.. cheers


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Howard said:


> Cheers , Like Gazz said be good to look back in year or 2 and see where i was before!


My ex handed me a pic of me when we went to Majorca at 16,lol.The summer i started training.What a streaky length of pi$$,lol.Looks awsome next to the photo of me last weekend,lol.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Gazz said:


> My ex handed me a pic of me when we went to Majorca at 16,lol.The summer i started training.What a streaky length of pi$$,lol.Looks awsome next to the photo of me last weekend,lol.


Bet there big changes. I'll be able to do that if i keep all the pics.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

First 2 pics where taken yesterday so their post uptodae, last one was taken 3 months ago! Bit of improvement..


----------



## Jason89 (Nov 29, 2007)

looking good buddy keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

arms look fuller


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Cheers guys, i noticed the difference strength wise!


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Howard said:


> Cheers guys, i noticed the difference strength wise!


Looking alot more fuller

keep doing what your doing !


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Mate. Deffenlty will keep doing it


----------



## BigBen91 (Sep 24, 2008)

not bad mate, deffo diff from the eccels days lol


----------

